# Philips Hue: Looks GREAT but......



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Greetings,

I, as most of you may know by now, am finishing my 1900 square foot basement the jewel of which is a home theater. About two weeks ago I came across the Philips Hue light system that works with computer chips in the actual light bulb that communicate with a home network device: http://www.usa.philips.com/e/hue/hue.html

So I went to Philips asking what cans I needed? The responded with the following: "Thank you for contacting Philips Lighting Customer Care. Philips Hue systems can be purchased at your local Apple store( link below) and our LEDs are compatible with non airtight , non ICAT and non Insulated tight open rated recessed cans."

Does this light exist? Not at my local big box store. I would appreciate recommendations on where to go online for such a beast. Thanks!

Matthew


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

They are probably telling you to use the Non IC recessed lights because the "can" overtop of where the bulb is on the IC and AirTight cans may interfere with the WiFi signal to the bulb.

Since you are building insulation "boxes" around the lights and it not actually touching the light, then there shouldn't be any problem with using regular non IC or AT housings, However, you should check with your electrician and code for your area


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm thinking of using Hue as well.

I'm almost ready to order my cans. Did
you ever install them? What cans did you
use for your install. What did you think
of the Hue bulbs?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I installed mine into our ol recessed Halogen cans...I do have a problem with one connecting though (this is the 2nd set that I bought and both worked fine for a few weeks, and then one stopped connecting).


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Hue uses a zigbee mesh for communication and because of this they can hop signals from one light to another. Zigbee is reliable around 30' but your environment may limit range to 15' or less.
Side note to hue; they use the zigbee light protocol so there are other cheaper lights you can pair with the hue bridge. 

If you go hue you'll want to be sure your mesh is strong. If don't care about the colors and just want a wifi lighting option you may want to look at www.casetawireless.com from Lutron. You'll be replacing the light switches but you'll still be able to set up lighting scenes and control them off your phone or automation system is you use the smart bridge. Cost of entry is slightly higher but it's more stable.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Is that 30' from the wireless device you plug into your switch/router?

Maybe I install a CAT5 junction box in my room and plug the wireless unit 
in there versus upstairs directly into the wireless router/switch.

...
MP


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

mpompey said:


> Is that 30' from the wireless device you plug into your switch/router? Maybe I install a CAT5 junction box in my room and plug the wireless unit in there versus upstairs directly into the wireless router/switch. ... MP


30' from bulb to bulb


----------

